# Why's Canada so 'un-rapey?'



## Delta4Embassy

Googling around for rape statistics earlier I noticed over and over that world-wide, Canada has one of the lowest per capita rape rates anywhere. Why is this?


----------



## Mr Natural

They're a very civilized bunch.


----------



## Nutz

I am sure they fudge their stats to look significant.  Or, canadian women are whores who use abortion as birth control.


----------



## Asclepias

Delta4Embassy said:


> Googling around for rape statistics earlier I noticed over and over that world-wide, Canada has one of the lowest per capita rape rates anywhere. Why is this?


Canadian women really like sex. The men are way more laid back about gender roles. Combine those 2 dynamics and you get lower rape stats. Just my guess.


----------



## Mr Natural

Ever notice, the more civilized and advanced societies are for the most part in the temperate to cooler climates?


----------



## Missouri_Mike

It's pretty hard to get an unwilling woman out of a snowsuit.


----------



## Pogo

Same reason it's so un-gunny, eh?

For whatever reason (and 'whatever' certainly deserves examination) it's a land far less hung up on macho and sex and violence.  There is no Canadian John Wayne.  There is no particular tradition of "overpowering" everything.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Too cold to get it up?

Other country's women more "rapeworthy"?

Could be a variety of reasons.


----------



## Asclepias

Mr Clean said:


> Ever notice, the more civilized and advanced societies are for the most part in the temperate to cooler climates?


Never noticed that. I thought they were typically more barbaric and uncivilized unless you are talking about modern day.


----------



## Pogo

Asclepias said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice, the more civilized and advanced societies are for the most part in the temperate to cooler climates?
> 
> 
> 
> Never noticed that. I thought they were typically more barbaric and uncivilized unless you are talking about modern day.
Click to expand...


No I never noticed that either, but that's prolly because I studied too many cultures in Anthropology classes.  Education tends to dissipate myths.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Mr Clean said:


> Ever notice, the more civilized and advanced societies are for the most part in the temperate to cooler climates?



Russia?


----------



## Pogo

ClosedCaption said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice, the more civilized and advanced societies are for the most part in the temperate to cooler climates?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia?
Click to expand...


North Korea...


----------



## Mr Natural

ClosedCaption said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice, the more civilized and advanced societies are for the most part in the temperate to cooler climates?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia?
Click to expand...


There are exceptions.

But can you show me a modern, civilized, advanced society on the Equator?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Mr Clean said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice, the more civilized and advanced societies are for the most part in the temperate to cooler climates?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are exceptions.
> 
> But can you show me a modern, civilized, advanced society on the Equator?
Click to expand...



Thats a lot of adjectives and history has shown that when someone does that usually no examples will fit the questioners definition of "modern", "civilized" or "advanced".  But go with your own rule...There are exceptions


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Pogo said:


> Same reason it's so un-gunny, eh?
> 
> For whatever reason (and 'whatever' certainly deserves examination) it's a land far less hung up on macho and sex and violence.  There is no Canadian John Wayne.  There is no particular tradition of "overpowering" everything.



*They also take violent crimes against women more seriously. *

*Hard to imagine a Canadian elected official saying some of the idiotic crap we've heard here. *


----------



## Tank

If not for blacks and Hispanics, America would have the same stats


----------



## Pogo

Mr Clean said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice, the more civilized and advanced societies are for the most part in the temperate to cooler climates?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are exceptions.
> 
> But can you show me a modern, civilized, advanced society on the Equator?
Click to expand...


The Equator's a thin line -- only touches 13 countries.

But here's one:  Brazil.
I just picked that because I know much more about it than Kiribati.  Although Kiribati looks pretty fascinating.

Here's a thought:  the most paradise places are the ones we don't know about.  If we did, they wouldn't be paradises very long.  As Rumsfeld said, there are known unknowns.


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> If not for blacks and Hispanics, America would have the same stats


White men rape more than anyone. FBI stats

FBI Table 43


----------



## High_Gravity

Delta4Embassy said:


> Googling around for rape statistics earlier I noticed over and over that world-wide, Canada has one of the lowest per capita rape rates anywhere. Why is this?


 
Too cold to be out raping folks.


----------



## Pogo

Tank said:


> If not for blacks and Hispanics, America would have the same stats



Canada has blacks and Hispanics.  And Native Americans in abundance, and a lot of East Europeans and Asians.  And Scots and Irish and French.

Try again.


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> If not for blacks and Hispanics, America would have the same stats
> 
> 
> 
> White men rape more than anyone. FBI stats
> 
> FBI Table 43
Click to expand...

Your stats count Hispanics as white and your stats show per capita blacks rape the most.

To blacks and Hispanics rape is a form of courtship


----------



## Tank

Pogo said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> If not for blacks and Hispanics, America would have the same stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada has blacks and Hispanics.  And Native Americans in abundance, and a lot of East Europeans and Asians.  And Scots and Irish and French.
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...

Those are the ones that are doing the raping


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> If not for blacks and Hispanics, America would have the same stats
> 
> 
> 
> White men rape more than anyone. FBI stats
> 
> FBI Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your stats count Hispanics as white and your stats show per capita blacks rape the most.
> 
> To blacks and Hispanics rape is a form of courtship
Click to expand...

Some Hispanics are white.   We know the cave man motto was to hit them over the head with a club. Seems like you guys are still doing it.

Understanding the Perpetrator Sexual Assault Prevention and Awareness Center

"*Sex offenders are overwhelmingly white males.*  Nearly 99% of sex offenders in single-victim incidents were male and 6 in 10 were white (Greenfeld, 1997)"


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> If not for blacks and Hispanics, America would have the same stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada has blacks and Hispanics.  And Native Americans in abundance, and a lot of East Europeans and Asians.  And Scots and Irish and French.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are the ones that are doing the raping
Click to expand...

Yes. Lots of white guys are raping.


----------



## rightwinger

The women are not rape worthy and could probably beat the shit out of any Canadian man getting out of line


----------



## High_Gravity

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> If not for blacks and Hispanics, America would have the same stats
> 
> 
> 
> White men rape more than anyone. FBI stats
> 
> FBI Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your stats count Hispanics as white and your stats show per capita blacks rape the most.
> 
> *To blacks and Hispanics rape is a form of courtship*
Click to expand...

 
lol


----------



## Tank

In Mexican villages rape can be called a courting ritual LA IMC


----------



## tinydancer

With ten months of winter and two months of bad skating, making love is considered an indoor recreational activity year round.


----------



## Pogo

Tank said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> If not for blacks and Hispanics, America would have the same stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada has blacks and Hispanics.  And Native Americans in abundance, and a lot of East Europeans and Asians.  And Scots and Irish and French.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are the ones that are doing the raping
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> If not for blacks and Hispanics, America would have the same stats
> 
> 
> 
> White men rape more than anyone. FBI stats
> 
> FBI Table 43
Click to expand...


52% according to RAINN (rape support group)


----------



## Pogo

Meaningless piffle.

Races don't rape.  Nationalities don't rape either.  Socioeconomic *classes* rape.


----------



## Asclepias

Pogo said:


> Meaningless piffle.
> 
> Races don't rape.  Nationalities don't rape either.  Socioeconomic *classes* rape.


Of course races rape. Rich wealthy men rape just like poor men rape.


----------



## Pogo

Asclepias said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meaningless piffle.
> 
> Races don't rape.  Nationalities don't rape either.  Socioeconomic *classes* rape.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course races rape. Rich wealthy men rape just like poor men rape.
Click to expand...


They don't rape _because they're rich_.  Just as they don't rape _because they're black_ or _because they're Latino_.
That's what that post means.

"Rich wealthy men"?  What about "poor weathy men"?


----------



## Tank

The Congo is the rape capital of the world.


----------



## Agit8r

Delta4Embassy said:


> Googling around for rape statistics earlier I noticed over and over that world-wide, Canada has one of the lowest per capita rape rates anywhere. Why is this?



It is a less competitive, less militaristic, less aggressive culture.


----------



## Pogo

^^ That right there, eh.
Same reason it's un-gunny.


----------



## Agit8r

Asclepias said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice, the more civilized and advanced societies are for the most part in the temperate to cooler climates?
> 
> 
> 
> Never noticed that. I thought they were typically more barbaric and uncivilized unless you are talking about modern day.
Click to expand...


Yes. Civilization spread from the tropics.


----------



## Asclepias

Pogo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meaningless piffle.
> 
> Races don't rape.  Nationalities don't rape either.  Socioeconomic *classes* rape.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course races rape. Rich wealthy men rape just like poor men rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't rape _because they're rich_.  Just as they don't rape _because they're black_ or _because they're Latino_.
> That's what that post means.
> 
> "Rich wealthy men"?  What about "poor weathy men"?
Click to expand...

I didnt say they raped because they were rich. I just stated they do rape. Yes rich wealthy men. Of course there are some poor wealthy men as well.


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> The Congo is the rape capital of the world.


No. The US is the rape capital of world. Its all you white guys.


----------



## Pogo

Asclepias said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meaningless piffle.
> 
> Races don't rape.  Nationalities don't rape either.  Socioeconomic *classes* rape.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course races rape. Rich wealthy men rape just like poor men rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't rape _because they're rich_.  Just as they don't rape _because they're black_ or _because they're Latino_.
> That's what that post means.
> 
> "Rich wealthy men"?  What about "poor weathy men"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say they raped because they were rich. I just stated they do rape. Yes rich wealthy men. Of course there are some poor wealthy men as well.
Click to expand...


OK, let me try this again to spell this out....

The implication was floated here that "blacks and Hispanics rape" (i.e.commit the majority of them). 
I asked for a link (got crickets of course) but even if he'd been able to give me one it would have been a Composition Fallacy, i.e. he would not have shown these rapists did what they did _because they're black_ or _because they're Hispanic._  He would have a correlation without causation.

At that point I could have shown that what rapists genuinely DO have in common, whether black, white, Hispanic, Norwegian, green or see-through, is a low socioeconomic status.

Follow me now?

Over to Tank, who's standing by to prove my point.  Take it away, Tank.


----------



## Tank




----------



## Asclepias

Pogo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meaningless piffle.
> 
> Races don't rape.  Nationalities don't rape either.  Socioeconomic *classes* rape.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course races rape. Rich wealthy men rape just like poor men rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't rape _because they're rich_.  Just as they don't rape _because they're black_ or _because they're Latino_.
> That's what that post means.
> 
> "Rich wealthy men"?  What about "poor weathy men"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say they raped because they were rich. I just stated they do rape. Yes rich wealthy men. Of course there are some poor wealthy men as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, let me try this again to spell this out....
> 
> The implication was floated here that "blacks and Hispanics rape" (i.e.commit the majority of them).
> I asked for a link (got crickets of course) but even if he'd been able to give me one it would have been a Composition Fallacy, i.e. he would not have shown these rapists did what they did _because they're black_ or _because they're Hispanic._  He would have a correlation without causation.
> 
> At that point I could have shown that what rapists genuinely DO have in common, whether black, white, Hispanic, Norwegian, green or see-through, is a low socioeconomic status.
> 
> Follow me now?
Click to expand...

I followed you the first time. I just disagreed. People with high socioeconomic status rape as well and probably more often. Lots of rapes go unreported and a majority of those are probably the ones committed by those with high socioeconomic status. Think about it. Rape is about power not sex. Women will be less likely to report a rape because no one is going to believe a highly successful male did that to them.


----------



## Pogo

Asclepias said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meaningless piffle.
> 
> Races don't rape.  Nationalities don't rape either.  Socioeconomic *classes* rape.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course races rape. Rich wealthy men rape just like poor men rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't rape _because they're rich_.  Just as they don't rape _because they're black_ or _because they're Latino_.
> That's what that post means.
> 
> "Rich wealthy men"?  What about "poor weathy men"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say they raped because they were rich. I just stated they do rape. Yes rich wealthy men. Of course there are some poor wealthy men as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, let me try this again to spell this out....
> 
> The implication was floated here that "blacks and Hispanics rape" (i.e.commit the majority of them).
> I asked for a link (got crickets of course) but even if he'd been able to give me one it would have been a Composition Fallacy, i.e. he would not have shown these rapists did what they did _because they're black_ or _because they're Hispanic._  He would have a correlation without causation.
> 
> At that point I could have shown that what rapists genuinely DO have in common, whether black, white, Hispanic, Norwegian, green or see-through, is a low socioeconomic status.
> 
> Follow me now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I followed you the first time. I just disagreed. People with high socioeconomic status rape as well and probably more often. Lots of rapes go unreported and a majority of those are probably the ones committed by those with high socioeconomic status. Think about it. Rape is about power not sex. Women will be less likely to report a rape because no one is going to believe a highly successful male did that to them.
Click to expand...


No I'm not sure you do.
I'm not saying wealthy guys don't rape, just as I'm not saying blacks or whites or Hispanics don't rape.

I'm saying if you try to take statistics and prove a racial or ethnic trend, you won't find it; if you take statistics and try to prove a socioeconomic class trend, you will.  This all comes off the false premise of "blacks and Hispanics rape".

And there are, sadly, FAR more circumstances for a woman to be intimidated about reporting a rape than that the perp is wealthy.  WAY far more.  It is a crime of power, absolutely.  There are many manifestations of power.


----------



## Vikrant

The premise of this thread is dishonest. Canada contrary to OP's claim ranks very high on rape index. 

---

A Numerical Representation of the Truth

Of every 100 incidents of sexual assault, only 6 are reported to the police
1 - 2% of "date rape" sexual assaults are reported to the police
*1 in 4 North American women will be sexually assaulted during their lifetime*
11% of women have physical injury resulting for sexual assault
Only 2 - 4% of all sexual assaults reported are false reports
60% of sexual abuse/assault victims are under the age of 17
over 80% of sex crime victims are women
80% of sexual assault incidents occur in the home
17% of girls under 16 have experienced some form of incest
83% of disabled women will be sexual assaulted during their lifetime
15% of sexual assault victims are boys under 16
half of all sexual offenders are married or in long term relationships
57% of aboriginal women have been sexually abused
1/5th of all sexual assaults involve a weapon of some sort
80% of assailants are friends and family of the victim

Sexual Assault and Rape Statistics Canada


----------



## Pogo

Vikrant said:


> The premise of this thread is dishonest. Canada contrary to OP's claim ranks very high on rape index.
> 
> ---
> 
> A Numerical Representation of the Truth
> 
> Of every 100 incidents of sexual assault, only 6 are reported to the police
> 1 - 2% of "date rape" sexual assaults are reported to the police
> *1 in 4 North American women will be sexually assaulted during their lifetime*
> 11% of women have physical injury resulting for sexual assault
> Only 2 - 4% of all sexual assaults reported are false reports
> 60% of sexual abuse/assault victims are under the age of 17
> over 80% of sex crime victims are women
> 80% of sexual assault incidents occur in the home
> 17% of girls under 16 have experienced some form of incest
> 83% of disabled women will be sexual assaulted during their lifetime
> 15% of sexual assault victims are boys under 16
> half of all sexual offenders are married or in long term relationships
> 57% of aboriginal women have been sexually abused
> 1/5th of all sexual assaults involve a weapon of some sort
> 80% of assailants are friends and family of the victim
> 
> Sexual Assault and Rape Statistics Canada



That's entirely _within _Canada.  Doesn't establish the country on a worldwide scale.
Moreover your bolded line not only makes no comparison, it says "North American".  That includes Canada, the U.S., Mexico and Central America.

According to this list, when one actually seeks an international scale, Canada does rank in the top 10, behind Germany, France and the U.K. among others.  It ranks 8th.  Nothing to be  proud of.

Guess who's Number one.

"USA!  USA!"

Considering which, I'll stay with my first response here.


----------



## Vikrant

Pogo said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The premise of this thread is dishonest. Canada contrary to OP's claim ranks very high on rape index.
> 
> ---
> 
> A Numerical Representation of the Truth
> 
> Of every 100 incidents of sexual assault, only 6 are reported to the police
> 1 - 2% of "date rape" sexual assaults are reported to the police
> *1 in 4 North American women will be sexually assaulted during their lifetime*
> 11% of women have physical injury resulting for sexual assault
> Only 2 - 4% of all sexual assaults reported are false reports
> 60% of sexual abuse/assault victims are under the age of 17
> over 80% of sex crime victims are women
> 80% of sexual assault incidents occur in the home
> 17% of girls under 16 have experienced some form of incest
> 83% of disabled women will be sexual assaulted during their lifetime
> 15% of sexual assault victims are boys under 16
> half of all sexual offenders are married or in long term relationships
> 57% of aboriginal women have been sexually abused
> 1/5th of all sexual assaults involve a weapon of some sort
> 80% of assailants are friends and family of the victim
> 
> Sexual Assault and Rape Statistics Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's entirely _within _Canada.  Doesn't establish the country on a worldwide scale.
> Moreover your bolded line not only makes no comparison, it says "North American".  That includes Canada, the U.S., Mexico and Central America.
Click to expand...


The statistics was collected in Canada but for some reason, they labelled it as North America. If you were to really include U.S. for example, the index will go even higher.


----------



## Pogo

Vikrant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The premise of this thread is dishonest. Canada contrary to OP's claim ranks very high on rape index.
> 
> ---
> 
> A Numerical Representation of the Truth
> 
> Of every 100 incidents of sexual assault, only 6 are reported to the police
> 1 - 2% of "date rape" sexual assaults are reported to the police
> *1 in 4 North American women will be sexually assaulted during their lifetime*
> 11% of women have physical injury resulting for sexual assault
> Only 2 - 4% of all sexual assaults reported are false reports
> 60% of sexual abuse/assault victims are under the age of 17
> over 80% of sex crime victims are women
> 80% of sexual assault incidents occur in the home
> 17% of girls under 16 have experienced some form of incest
> 83% of disabled women will be sexual assaulted during their lifetime
> 15% of sexual assault victims are boys under 16
> half of all sexual offenders are married or in long term relationships
> 57% of aboriginal women have been sexually abused
> 1/5th of all sexual assaults involve a weapon of some sort
> 80% of assailants are friends and family of the victim
> 
> Sexual Assault and Rape Statistics Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's entirely _within _Canada.  Doesn't establish the country on a worldwide scale.
> Moreover your bolded line not only makes no comparison, it says "North American".  That includes Canada, the U.S., Mexico and Central America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The statistics was collected in Canada but for some reason, they labelled it as North America. If you were to really include U.S. for example, the index will go even higher.
Click to expand...


Right, but it's not a _comparison _of Canada to anywhere else.  And "North America" certainly does include the U.S. as well as Central America.  Heard a radio report today about the shocking number of rapes committed in Central America on women trying to get here.  Something like 60 to 80 percent of all the women trying to get in, especially from say Guatemala and Honduras to Mexico, the first step.  Heard that on CBC as it happens.


----------



## Vikrant

Here is UN's statistics on Canada and other countries. 

Search

Scroll down to CST 2012 Sexual violence and download the excel sheet from the UN. 

Canada has 83 cases of rape per 100K people. Only countries that are higher than Canada are U.K. and few other western countries.  It seems like Canada is among top five. That is pretty high unless you want Canada to be top three.


----------



## eots

Vikrant said:


> The premise of this thread is dishonest. Canada contrary to OP's claim ranks very high on rape index.
> 
> ---
> 
> A Numerical Representation of the Truth
> 
> Of every 100 incidents of sexual assault, only 6 are reported to the police
> 
> 1 - 2% of "date rape" sexual assaults are reported to the police
> *there is no way to substantiate that claim its based on a poll with a a limited number of
> respondents
> 1 in 4 North American women will be sexually assaulted during their lifetime*
> 11% of women have physical injury resulting for sexual assault
> Only 2 - 4% of all sexual assaults reported are false reports
> 
> 
> 60% of sexual abuse/assault victims are under the age of 17
> over 80% of sex crime victims are women
> 80% of sexual assault incidents occur in the home
> 17% of girls under 16 have experienced some form of incest
> 83% of disabled women will be sexual assaulted during their lifetime
> 15% of sexual assault victims are boys under 16
> half of all sexual offenders are married or in long term relationships
> 57% of aboriginal women have been sexually abused
> 1/5th of all sexual assaults involve a weapon of some sort
> 80% of assailants are friends and family of the victim
> 
> Sexual Assault and Rape Statistics Canada


*
There are three types of untruths: lies, damned lies, and statistics“*


----------



## eots

Reported rapes have fallen to the lowest level in 20 years as DNA evidence helps send more rapists to prison and victims are more willing to work with police and prosecutors, victims advocates and crime researchers say.
The FBI estimates 89,000 women reported being raped in 2008 — 29 women for every 100,000 people. That's down from a high of 109,062 reported rapes in 1992 — 43 women for every 100,000 people. Data for 2009 are not yet available.
Reported rapes hit 20-year low - USATODAY.com


----------



## eots

Sexual assault is any kind of sexual activity committed against a woman's will. Whether the rapist uses force or threats of force is irrelevant. Men use different kinds of force against women, from pressuring us for a goodnight kiss to withdrawing economic support from 

*omg 1 in 4 woman have suffered this

SEXUAL ASSAULT*


----------



## eots

*laci will explain it to you better than I can


*


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> . Rape is about power not sex. Women will be less likely to report a rape because no one is going to believe a highly successful male did that to them.


Like Bill Cosby?


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Rape is about power not sex. Women will be less likely to report a rape because no one is going to believe a highly successful male did that to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Like Bill Cosby?
Click to expand...

No. More like Robert H. Richards IV. The child rapist and Du Pont heir.

Du Pont Heir Gets Probation After Raping Three-Year-Old FDL News Desk


----------



## eots

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Rape is about power not sex. Women will be less likely to report a rape because no one is going to believe a highly successful male did that to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Like Bill Cosby?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. More like Robert H. Richards IV. The child rapist and Du Pont heir.
> 
> Du Pont Heir Gets Probation After Raping Three-Year-Old FDL News Desk
Click to expand...

QMG  fuck sweet lord jezuz wtf...how can that happen ?
that just can not happen !..oh man that makes me feel sick...makes want to cry...who was paid off !..if the guy is truly that fucked up then why is he not in a mental hospital...whats to stop this from happening to another child ?....fuck !!!!


----------



## Vikrant

eots said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The premise of this thread is dishonest. Canada contrary to OP's claim ranks very high on rape index.
> 
> ---
> 
> A Numerical Representation of the Truth
> 
> Of every 100 incidents of sexual assault, only 6 are reported to the police
> 
> 1 - 2% of "date rape" sexual assaults are reported to the police
> *there is no way to substantiate that claim its based on a poll with a a limited number of
> respondents
> 1 in 4 North American women will be sexually assaulted during their lifetime*
> 11% of women have physical injury resulting for sexual assault
> Only 2 - 4% of all sexual assaults reported are false reports
> 
> 
> 60% of sexual abuse/assault victims are under the age of 17
> over 80% of sex crime victims are women
> 80% of sexual assault incidents occur in the home
> 17% of girls under 16 have experienced some form of incest
> 83% of disabled women will be sexual assaulted during their lifetime
> 15% of sexual assault victims are boys under 16
> half of all sexual offenders are married or in long term relationships
> 57% of aboriginal women have been sexually abused
> 1/5th of all sexual assaults involve a weapon of some sort
> 80% of assailants are friends and family of the victim
> 
> Sexual Assault and Rape Statistics Canada
> 
> 
> 
> *
> There are three types of untruths: lies, damned lies, and statistics“*
Click to expand...


You can't handle the truth! Son ...


----------



## eots

Vikrant said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The premise of this thread is dishonest. Canada contrary to OP's claim ranks very high on rape index.
> 
> ---
> 
> A Numerical Representation of the Truth
> 
> Of every 100 incidents of sexual assault, only 6 are reported to the police
> 
> 1 - 2% of "date rape" sexual assaults are reported to the police
> *there is no way to substantiate that claim its based on a poll with a a limited number of
> respondents
> 1 in 4 North American women will be sexually assaulted during their lifetime*
> 11% of women have physical injury resulting for sexual assault
> Only 2 - 4% of all sexual assaults reported are false reports
> 
> 
> 60% of sexual abuse/assault victims are under the age of 17
> over 80% of sex crime victims are women
> 80% of sexual assault incidents occur in the home
> 17% of girls under 16 have experienced some form of incest
> 83% of disabled women will be sexual assaulted during their lifetime
> 15% of sexual assault victims are boys under 16
> half of all sexual offenders are married or in long term relationships
> 57% of aboriginal women have been sexually abused
> 1/5th of all sexual assaults involve a weapon of some sort
> 80% of assailants are friends and family of the victim
> 
> Sexual Assault and Rape Statistics Canada
> 
> 
> 
> *
> There are three types of untruths: lies, damned lies, and statistics“*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't handle the truth! Son ...
Click to expand...

*watch this and get back to me
*


----------



## danielpalos

Delta4Embassy said:


> Googling around for rape statistics earlier I noticed over and over that world-wide, Canada has one of the lowest per capita rape rates anywhere. Why is this?


Canadian women may not mind fornicating men into really really serious relationships, not only for fun and practice, but also for the sake of honesty as a form of respect toward fellow human beings.  What guy could not help, but respect _that_ as a moral in modern times.


----------



## eots

danielpalos said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Googling around for rape statistics earlier I noticed over and over that world-wide, Canada has one of the lowest per capita rape rates anywhere. Why is this?
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian women may not mind fornicating men into really really serious relationships, not only for fun and practice, but also for the sake of honesty as a form of respect toward fellow human beings.  What guy could not help, but respect _that_ as a moral in modern times.
Click to expand...

that is not even coherent....pure babble


----------

